# Legally, can a 16 year old EMT...



## newEMT (Aug 19, 2012)

Can a 16 year old EMT respond on the ambulance with a 40 year old first responder, who functions as a driver? The 16 year old would be alone in the back. I'm asking about PA law.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 19, 2012)

Contact your state EMS office rather than rely on the opinions of people that in many cases based on there comments obviously don't know as much as they think they do.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Aug 19, 2012)

In NJ, an EMT under the age of 18 must be accompanied by an EMT who is over 18 at all times. However, this is not always followed. Check with the PA EMS office as well as your squad.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 19, 2012)

This might constitute seeking legal advice, so one of the mods might step in and close it down.  

I can't speak for PA laws, I can simply tell you that in NY, you must be 18 to be an EMT.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 19, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> This might constitute seeking legal advice, so one of the mods might step in and close it down.
> 
> I can't speak for PA laws, I can simply tell you that in NY, you must be 18 to be an EMT.



Cali is the same way.  must be 18.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just to clarify, in NJ, you can become an EMT at 16, but you get a "provisional" certification until you turn 18. Provisional EMTs can do anything a regular EMT can except be left alone with a patient either on scene or in the back of a rig.


----------



## Dwindlin (Aug 19, 2012)

> EMPLOYMENT OF MINORS AS AMBULANCE ATTENDANTS
> 
> Under Section 7.3(g) of the Child Labor Law, minor ambulance attendants are restricted to participating intraining" activities.The Department of Labor and Industry has interpreted this provision to allow 16- and 17-year-old volunteerambulance association members to participate in "on-the-job" training if the 16- or 17-year-old has completed thefollowing:
> 
> ...



Believe this answers your question.  Taken from here.


----------



## pa132399 (Aug 19, 2012)

*pa emt laws*

to answer your question on whether or not you can be the technician. Yes but you must be accompanied by a senior emt who is above the age of 18. you can run and obtain your emt in pa at 16 it is not provisional it is the certification you get it does not change when you turn 18 just you can run by yourself. 

i got my emt right as i turned 17 ran with it and now i sit here at 19 as a paramedic get your experience and hopefully the above helps.


----------



## Jon (Aug 20, 2012)

First, From The Rules:



> No Legal Advice or Attorney-Client Relationship
> 
> Information contained on or made available through EMTLife forums is not intended to and does not constitute legal advice, recommendations, mediation or counseling of any kind under any circumstance and no attorney-client relationship is formed. Do not act on or rely on any information from EMTLife Message Boards without consulting with a licensed attorney.



I AM NOT A LAWYER

You've gotten your answer, above, from the PEHSC site.


This isn't a question that should be answered on a message board. This is a question that should be answered by your company and Regional staff.


----------



## trex69 (Aug 20, 2012)

I love this site.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 20, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Contact your state EMS office rather than rely on the opinions of people that in many cases based on there comments obviously don't know as much as they think they do.



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 20, 2012)

A 16 y/o Emt, would that scare a patient? Lol, smart kid though at 16 I was deep into skateboarding and learning how to woo girls.


----------



## firetender (Aug 20, 2012)

*"LEGALLY, can a 16 year old EMT"*

That's a question requesting legal advice, sorry I didn't catch it before.

Thread Closed.


----------



## Jon (Aug 20, 2012)

firetender said:


> That's a question requesting legal advice, sorry I didn't catch it before.
> 
> Thread Closed.


^Thanks Russ... I meant to do that earlier, but the lock didn't go through.


----------

